# Rocky River 1/10/12



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Me and my brother (betterthanfrank) hit the rocky today at about one didn't catch or see anything. Did see one guy catch one though it was our first time there so it probably didn't help. I'm new to this steel heading stuff and we couldn't find a bait store anywhere to get egg sacs so we had to use fake eggs and grubs. Would of liked to see my brother get his first one today, just going to have to try again! The water was very clear also. 

-Gillie-


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

theres a section for people new to steelhead and he'll get one next time


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

MuskieManOhio said:


> I'm new to this steel heading stuff and we couldn't find a bait store anywhere to get egg sacs so we had to use fake eggs and grubs.
> 
> -Gillie-


There are several small things that will definitely improve your odds at hooking up. First, it's important to use fluorocarbon leader material when fishing in clearer water. Steelhead have great eyesite and can spot your setup if you're using too heavy of line. If you do not have fresh eggs for spawn sacks, I would use a jig and maggot. Size 1/32 or 1/64 ounce black jig tipped with maggots will work great, should be more effective than fake eggs or grubs. Just put it through the bottom half of the water column and be ready to set that hook!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

how can you tell wheather its a fish hitting it or its just caught up on the bottom??


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

MuskieManOhio said:


> how can you tell wheather its a fish hitting it or its just caught up on the bottom??


Oh you will know......trust me...just make sure your drag is set right. Any time your bobber stops flinches or goes under set the hook!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Is it sad to say that I have the fever and I havnt even caught anything this year yet? I wont give up though thats for sure!


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

MuskieManOhio said:


> how can you tell wheather its a fish hitting it or its just caught up on the bottom??


When you set the hook and there is a fish on the end of your line it is not the bottom, lol. If it keeps going down in the same spot drift after drift and there is nothing there when you set the hook or you are snagged, it is the bottom.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Whats the best way or set up for steelhead fishing with a float, if you guys dont mind me asking?


----------

